# RX1R III to happen before an A7R II follow-up?



## ahsanford (Apr 10, 2017)

Not sure if I buy this:
https://photorumors.com/2017/04/09/sony-is-rumored-to-announce-a-new-rx1r-iii-camera/

I don't see them updating the RX1R II with the same sensor, so... why would the fixed-lens variant get the new EXMOR sensor hotness before their A7 line does? Are these RX1R rigs selling well enough to warrant such special treatment ahead of their ILC flagship?

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2017)

He has some good sources, Sony is not as paranoid as Canon about letting information out.

It really doesn't matter, since Sony is ... well Sony.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2017)

For upcoming RX1R III: joystick, touchscreen AF and weather sealed are my wishlist.


----------

